# Solved: How to find C:\Users\<user name>\AppData\Local\ Microsoft\Windows



## sistafatti

I am experiencing a problem with Micrsoft Word and Googled a solution which is to change the location of the Temporary Internet Files folder however, I can only get to a certain point. Here are the instructions:

This problem occurs because the Temporary Internet Files location for Internet Explorer is set to be an unexpected location. Specifically, the Temporary Internet Files location for Internet Explorer is set to be a location in which the user does not have permissions to create new temporary files.

ResolutionTo resolve this problem, change the Temporary Internet Files location for Intern...To resolve this problem, change the Temporary Internet Files location for Internet Explorer. To do this, follow these steps:

On the Tools menu in Internet Explorer, click Internet Options to display the Internet Options dialog box.

In the Internet Options dialog box, click the General tab.

In the Browsing history section, click Settings to open the Temporary Internet Files and History Settings dialog box.

In the Temporary Internet Files and History Settings dialog box, click Move Folder to open the Browse for Folder dialog box.

In the Browse for Folder dialog box, select the following location:

For Windows Vista, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008:
C:\Users\<user name>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows

For Windows XP and for earlier versions of Windows: 
C:\Documents and Settings\<user name>\Local Setting

Note Whichever location you select, a folder that is called Temporary Interenet Files is created. And if it is necessary, content is migrated to the new location.

Click OK to close the Browse for Folder dialog box.

Click OK to close the Temporary Internet Files and History Settings dialog box.

Click OK to close the Internet Options dialog box.

Restart the computer when you are prompted.

*When I get to the Browse for Folder dialog box, I cannot find the "C:\Users\<user name>\ApplData\Local\Microsoft\Windows" file that is referenced in order to proceed*. Here is what I see:
Gateway (C)
When I double click on that, the following folders appear:
Perf Log
Program Files
Program Files (X86)
Users
Windows
When I click on "Users" then a folder with my name appears (which would be "user name". When I click on my name then it shows:
Contacts
Desktop
My Documents
Downloads
Favorites etc; so how do I get to C:\Users\<user name>\ApplData\Local\Microsoft\Windows? I have opened all of the folders such as program files, Windows etc; but cannot find a the files that I am instructed to scroll to. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil

Open Internet Options. Under "Browser History", click "Settings". Put the folder wherever you like.

But chances are that the error message is an error.


----------



## pcatrocity

AppData folder is Hidden by default.
click start&#8212; click your name at top of right pane&#8212; click Tools&#8212; Folder options...&#8212; View tab&#8212; check Show hidden files, folders and drives&#8212; OK

Now AppData should be visible.


----------



## sistafatti

OK, I did that, the tree opened and I selected and opened each folder down to Windows. The next set of instructions (see my posting) NOTE: Whichever location you select, a folder that is called Temporary Internet Files is created. And if it is necessary, content is migrated to the new location.

What does it mean: Whichever location I select?


----------



## Elvandil

Use Internet Options to move the folder and that will take care of all the registry settings automatically. You will need to choose the new location when it asks.


----------



## sistafatti

Thanks much guys. It solved my problem.


----------

